# MAC 'Turquoise' matte pigment vs. MUFE 'no 18' pigment.



## ledisxo (Jan 29, 2010)

For all you mac matte turquoise lovers please feast your eyes on Mufe pigments! esp no.18! 
































This is supposed to say MUFE no. 18 not Mufe No.15 - sorry i read the back of the mufe jar wrong when i made those swatches on paper. 















Ok now after my swatches i tried to find something they didnt have in common and thats the feel mac turquoise pigment has a much more grainy feel to it and mufe no.18 is much smoother and silky and after i rubbed off the color on my arm mufe was still very vibrant and mac tq was gone almost no trace. 
xoxo!


----------

